# Pekiti Tersia!



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

Renegade!

When will you be having Jack LaTorre back in town?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 26, 2002)

In May at our Modern Arnis Camp. :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanx for the quick reply.

Could you give us a rundown on how the Dr. Gyi seminar went?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 26, 2002)

It was covered in this thread.
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4210


----------

